#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  API RP 545 and RP 545-A

## tmlim

Dear friends,

Do anyone have the API RP 545 and RP 545-A Lightning Protection of aboveground storage tanks for flammable and combustible liquids?

Please upload and share with us.



Best regardsSee More: API RP 545 and RP 545-A

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API RP 545 and 545-A 01-Oct-2009 
Lightning Protection of Aboveground Storage Tanks for Flammable or Combustible Liquids (API RP 545) and Verification of Lightning Protection Requirements for Aboveground Hydrocarbon Storage Tanks (API/EI 545-A), First Edition

Very interesting, I need it too

----------


## vikkoo7

please any one upload this.....................

----------


## Nabilia

Bump.. Please I am looking for these as well

----------


## kavita_00

please if some one can help. please...........

----------


## knightrider

I need them also.....

----------


## knightrider

Pls upload....

----------


## LOST

thanks

----------


## farzinkh95

API RP 545 and 545-A 01-Oct-2009 
Lightning Protection of Aboveground Storage Tanks for Flammable or Combustible Liquids (API RP 545) and Verification of Lightning Protection Requirements for Aboveground Hydrocarbon Storage Tanks (API/EI 545-A), First Edition

Very interesting, I need it too
FARZIN

----------


## ninja2

Please share it.

----------


## yaser2006

pls download it from following links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yaser2006

pls download it from following links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> pls download it from following links:
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Sorry, but that is just a one page article, we need the whole API 545See More: API RP 545 and RP 545-A

----------


## ThaMaestro

Its not the whole document but you an find a _committee draft_ here; **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Henryrcp

I have both, but i need -------- a key of etap 12.6. i can change.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Henryrcp, having what people are asking for but withholding it for "ransom" is poor form here.

Make your formal request for the etap in the forum. 

You have been a member since 2012 with only 2 posts, please be a valuable contributor here not just a taker. I'm sure you already have been provided 100 times more.

----------


## Henryrcp

I do not have to explain , I have not served thousands of things on this page, come here looking for information and shared some particular topic.
The rules that I own are paid by the company where I work , and all rules are printed with the name and title of the employee. sharing a standard would have to take the trouble to edit and delete all my data sheets thereof.

I have little time to podersentarme against the machine, many occupations , constant trips to the facilities of the company, etc.
Reduced time is not equal share something you find on the net to have to take hours I do not have to share one .
His comment was not successful, not everyone is in the same condition , and now I think less likely to take the time to do it. I could have motivated and share information acquired by the company now seems unlikely.

Greetings .

----------


## Marty Thompson

You say you are too busy, Send them to me and I can remove the company names, I'll send it right back to you.
inspctmarty@aol.com

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

If you had the standards 545 y 545-A please of shared, thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlucido

Thanks very much Henryrcp

Regards

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Henry,

This link asks for a "key" "password".

Regards

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> Thanks very much Henryrcp
> 
> Regards



carlucido

Have you managed to download "API TR 545 A" from this link?

----------


## carlucido

Negative acier58

I could not download the file. I thought it was the same link to API 545.

If the link is for 545-A let's way that Henry send the password.



RegardsSee More: API RP 545 and RP 545-A

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
 I need new link for 545-A
thank you in advance

----------


## Henryrcp

!2SHM3gfDgRVdRj000J7MN2E77YT8IEdYJSZU1I0aEOc

por pocos dias

----------


## ezzat

Dear Henryrcp
thank you very much
best regards

----------


## crimecircle

Can somebody re-post new links for RP 545 and 545-A.
Thanks

----------


## Saqib.Jalal

Link is no longer valid. Please upload again.

----------


## Saqib.Jalal

HENRY CAN YOU PLEASE UPLOAD THE LINK AGAIN

tHANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## gtpol57

API RP 545-2009+API RP 545-Revision-1-2012+API EI Research Report 545A-2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Saqib.Jalal

Thanks dear

----------


## mertseger

Thanks gtpol57

----------


## crimecircle

Thanks gtpol57 
You are great

----------


## sahsa741

> API RP 545-2009+API RP 545-Revision-1-2012+API EI Research Report 545A-2009
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Link request access my friend. Could you please grant access?

----------


## djamel

Hello 
please send me another link for api 545 


thank uSee More: API RP 545 and RP 545-A

----------


## kurnia_te

could somebody re-upload the file* please

----------


## djamel

could somebody re-upload the file  please et use another link

----------


## Sotirios

Could somebody re-upload the file * . Please

----------


## cpchonburi

Please re-upload. Thanks.

----------


## potatoteddy

someone upload again please? thanks

----------

